# Suggestions for Betta Biotope



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cryptocorynes are one of the coolest asian plants and bettas love them! They are also extremely hardy.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Blyxa blyxa blyxa! How large is your tank? How accurate do you want this to be? What type of betta?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Do a rice paddy tank! lol


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a SE asian biotope (with a betta)....started it back in October. Here are the SE asian plants that I have in it so far:

Java moss
Java fern
Onion plant (Crinum thianum) -- native to Thailand
Blyxa japonica -- common rice paddy plant all over asia
Rotala rotundifolia -- another plant found in rice paddies

Plants that I would like to add to it:
Cyperus helferi -- also native to Thailand/rice paddies
Limnophila aromatica -- native to Vietnam rice paddies
Cryptocoryne balansae -- native to Thailand but this species grows so big that I may not add it for a while until I get a bigger tank

Hope this helps! I will try posting some pics of my SE asian themed nano soon.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Chrisinator said:


> Cryptocorynes are one of the coolest asian plants and bettas love them! They are also extremely hardy.


Def gonna do crypts in the back ground. Sweet Aquatics has balansae and wendtii. I’m leaning towards the balansae. 





Cardinal Tetra said:


> Blyxa blyxa blyxa! How large is your tank? How accurate do you want this to be? What type of betta?


Well, that’s what I have so far, LOL! 9 bunches of it in the midground of the tank. 

It’s a 20G Long. And it’s a giant betta plakat (so not a wild type, which would really push me to be super accurate). The journal thread is “Crowley’s 20G Long” 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/124336-crowleys-20g-long.html





Franco said:


> Do a rice paddy tank! lol


It is kinda tempting . . . 




Option said:


> I have a SE asian biotope (with a betta)....started it back in October. Here are the SE asian plants that I have in it so far:





Option said:


> Java moss
> Java fern
> Onion plant (Crinum thianum) -- native to Thailand
> Blyxa japonica -- common rice paddy plant all over asia
> ...


Thanks so much! I’ll start looking into these. I’d love to see yours, so please do post it!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala indica, Hygroryza aristata, Pistia stratiotes, Limnophila aromatica all come to mind when I think of swampy habitats. Those aren't too difficult to grow either.


----------



## Cichlidgirl91 (Aug 27, 2010)

SE Asian biotopes are my favourite biotope, by far!! There are many different plants you could use and the fish from that region are so interesting. I had a biotope going before I moved - trio of gouramis, 2 species of barbs, and lots of plants.
Here are some plants you could use:
Aponogeton undulatus
Cardamine lyrata
Any type of Crypt - parva is good for small tanks, but is a slow grower
Hygrophila
Java fern
Most types of mosses
Nymphaea stellata
Rotala sp.
Subwassertang

Floating plants are also loved by my bettas, as are floating oak leaves.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally, they lived in swamps but people cleared out the swamp to make rice paddies.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for adding to my list!


----------

